# Gufis selbst machen



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

Petri an alle Mitangler

meint ihr man kann Gufis aus irgendetwas z.B. Silikon oder sowas selbst machen, oder meint ihr die sind zu weich??? 

PS: Auch wenn ihr anregungen habt für Köfimontagen, immer her damit.

Danke schonmal


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hey Flo


Also ich schätze es funzt,jedoch müsste man es vielleicht vorher erst mal 20mal Probieren um ein gutes Resultat zu bekommen.
Am meisten Gedanken mache ich mir mit den Farben da ich nicht ganz weiss wie man z.B.
Schwarze,Gelbe,hell Grüne Gufis machen kann.
jedoch wär bei der Variante der vorteil das man die Haken sofort mit eingießen kann.

Ich probiers aber mal aus !!


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

SERvus,

ich denke mit den Farben da könnte man später daran arbeiten meine befürchtung ist nur, dass die Gufis sofort kaputt gehn wenn mal ein Esox oder ein Zander drauf rumbeißt, da dass Silikon vllt. zu weich ist.


----------



## crazyFish (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Habe mir im Winter bei Langeweile ma eine Gipsform von einem kleinen Kopyto gemacht, um damit den Gummischrot zu entsorgen .
In dem Zuge habe ich auch einen Res Silikon in die Form gespritzt. Mir fällt partu nicht mehr ein welcher Sorte das war (braune Farbe), aber das Resultat war um einiges steifer als der orginal GuFi.


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Ja das dachte ich auch,
das es eher härter als weicher ist.

Aber mann kann ja mit einem Lötkolben oder heissem Draht kleine Einkerbungen machen damit er Beweglicher wird.


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Servus,

hmm, ja da könntet ihr recht haben. Der eine Silikon ist vllt. zu weich, der eine zu  hart da bräucht man vllt. so ein Mittelding, aber des mit dem Lödkolben und so für beweglichkeit hört sich doch eigentlich recht gut an.


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Tja tja 


Die Idee ist ja auch von mir,
ne scherz aber ich denke das würde klappen,
musst halt nur schauen wie weich oder hart dein Silikon ist.


----------



## crazyFish (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Wenn du eine Kopyto als Rohling nimmst hast du diese Einkerbungen schon im GuFi drin, darum hatte ich mich für diesen als Basis entschieden.


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

@crazyFish, wie hast du denn deine Form gemacht?


----------



## minden (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

...schau mal hier,...sollte dir weiterhelfen 

http://www.jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/gummifische/giessen.html

Gummimische bekommste hier:

http://www.lbkoeder.de/

Greeeeetz


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Ja aber ich meine mit Einkerbung,nicht nur eine sondern mehr 3-4
auf nem 6cm Gufi.
Müssen ja nicht tief sein.


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Uhhii 
die sehen gut aus,
aber glaube nicht das ich die so gut nachmachen kann.
Sehen aus wie gekauft


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

@Hendrik, du kannst ja mal sagen obs und wies funktioniert wenn dus probierne solltest mit den selbst gebauten gufis.


----------



## crazyFish (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> @crazyFish, wie hast du denn deine Form gemacht?





Zement aus dem Baumarkt geholt
Eine recht dickflüssige Maße angemischt
Aus Pappe einen Rahmen gebaut
Halb ausfühlen Mit Zement
Den GuFi halb reindrücken
Zwei dünne Holzstangen vom Gufi aus Richtung Formwand halb in den Zement legen (dienen hinterher als Gusskanäle.)
Zwei Kugelbleie halb mit in den Zement gedrückt(um später eine Referenzierung zuhaben)
Dann das ganze aushärten lassen
Die Kugelbleie raus
Die den getrockneten Zement etwas mit Haarwachs beschmiert damit man später beide Hälften besser trennen kann
Denn Rest der Form mit Zement füllen
Aushärten lassen
Anschließend von Außen die beiden Kanäle vorsichtig etwas anfasen
Fertig
Hört sich kompliziert an, und am Anfang muss man viel rum testen aber wenn man den Dreh raus hat geht es ganz fix, und wenn man pflegich damit umgeht halten die auch einige Zeit.


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Kla 
ich leg morgen sofort los,
denke dann hab ich ein brauchbares Reslutat am Samstag mit dem ganzen trocknen etc.
falls es klappt mach ich mal ein paar Fotos vom Gießen etc,.


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Jo, naja ich hoff dann mal das es klappt ich selbst komm in nächster Zeit nicht dazu, am Samstag hab ich Geb. keine Zeit Sonntag Königsfischen und dann nächste woche kann ich auch nicht ... Leider!


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Ohh 
wenn ichs hin bekomme schick ich dir welche zum geb.
kannste ja dann direkt beim Königsangeln ausprobieren,..


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Lol, naja ist echt so Samstag geb. Sonntag königsfischen, Montag muss ich was besorgen dienstag beginnt für mich dann wieder schule und am We wieder is a wieder schlecht und am 22. flieg ich zum schüleraustausch zwei wochen nach england und komm erst anfang oktober wieder back also bis ich dazu komm es zu probiern könnte dauern ...


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

<Ohh
dann musste aber in England mal Angeln gehen,
sonst würd ich das nicht überleben so lang ohne Angeln.
Aber ich denk das zieht sich dann bei dir in die Länge mit dem Proieren


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

na ja ich glaub des mit dem angeln auf dem schüleraustausch wird nix, naja ich verzicht jetzt mal die zwei wochen aufs angeln für diese einmalige chance aber wenn ich zurükc komm greif ichs an ... ja des kann sein das es ziemlich dauert bis ich dazu komm aber ihr könnt mir ja berichten obsk lappt


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Kla 
hab gerade schon meinen Angelladen meines Vertauens angerufen,der soll mal aussortieren.
Da es ein guter Freund ist, erwartet mich denk ich mal ein paar Ladenhüter von ihm,
er war auch ein wenig überrascht was man sich nicht alles selber bauen kann,
jedoch fand er es ein wenig komisch, uerst neue Köfis zu kaufen die dann einzuschmelzen und darauf neue zu machen.


----------



## Angler-Flo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Irgendwie ja auch verständlich hoffentlich funzt. es dann auch am ende, dass nicht alles um sonst war.


----------



## ankaro (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Ja ich hoffe es auch,
achja ich würd sagen hast bis jetzt ein recht erfolgreiches Thema gestartet!:q

Ich hoffe die Mühe lohnt sich dann.
Und äußert sich mit einem 1,02 m langen Hecht.#h:q:q


----------



## Khaane (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Imho lohnt sich das Gummigießen nicht.
Bleigießen verstehe ich ja noch, aber bei Gummifischen. #d

Alleine der Zeitaufwand und der Schweinkram beim Gießen.


----------



## crazyFish (11. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Jepp finanziel lohnt sich das vllt nicht, aber Spaß gemacht hat die ganze Geschichte schon und ein paar angelfreie Winterabende versüsst.


----------



## minden (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

...und man kann seine alten, kaputtgebissenen Gummis wieder zu neuem Leben erwecken,...hat auch was 

Ach ja,...hier nun ne Komplettanleitung

http://www.jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/gummisselbergiessen/dropshot.html


----------



## Jagdpostmann (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Moin,

hier mal ein kleiner Tipp von einem Koch.
Wenn ihr euch die Silikonmasse anrührt gebt einfach Lebensmittelfarbe und Lockstoff mit rein.
Da reichen kleine Mengen und das Ergebnis ist bunt und riecht verführerisch.

Gruß
Jagdpostmann


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Jo, Martin,

meinst du den, von dem Herbert am Sa. gesprochen hat??? Mim Mäd hab ich am Dienstag auch über des Thema gufis selbst bauen gesprochen (ich bin ja durch ihn druafgekommen weil er sein Boot in güßbach verdichtet hat oder wollte *g* er glaubt es geht nicht) 

Jo, bis Sonntag spätestens


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

@crazyFish and Khaane, wie du schon sagst crazyFish mit den Angelfreien abenden und man hängt nicht so viel vor der Glotze oder so sondern beschäftigt sich sinnvoll  und ARbeit ist es ja auch nicht sondern einfach Freizeitbeschäftigung und wir setzen dann unsere Kreativität ein und 
@Jagdpostmann die Idee mit dem Lockstoff und den Lebensmittelfarben ist echt gut. Danke.


----------



## ankaro (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hey


ich denke auch das sich das nicht umbedingt finanziel lohnt,
aber ich sags mal so,
bei meinen letzten 10 Hecht attaken habens manche Köfis leider nicht überlebt,
(trauer)
aber nun schmelze ich sie ein un mache aus 10 halben Köfis 5 neue.
Also in der Hinsicht lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
Auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht immer was zu tuen habe, 
macht es bestimmt Spaß#6


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Ja, auch wahr und auch wenn man wie es Martin genannt hat die Gufis "tunt" hat man seinen spaß denk ich mal und ist kreativ


----------



## ankaro (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Also mir geht es eigentlich immer nur um den Spaß 
also meine Ellis haben genug Geld um mir all meine Hobbys zu finanzieren.
Nötig habe ich es nicht aber wie schon gesagt 
ich mach es auch nur aus just4fun 
ausserdem kann jeder mit gekauften Gufis fischen,jedoch mit selbst gemachten Gufis zu fischen macht doppelt so viel Spaß,
vor allem wenn man auch noch etwas dabei fängt.


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Eben, und wenn du dann welche machst die vllt. besonders fängig sind die hat kein anderer so wenn du einen gekauften guten hast kauft ihn jeder und fängt oder so ... da is doch beim selbstgebauten viel mehr fun dabei


----------



## ankaro (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Genau 

ein Freund hatte das Glück,
so einen Gufi zu machen.
Direkt am nächsten Tag fing er einen 70cm großen Zander.


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Des sind doch mal gute vorraussichten


----------



## nibbler001 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hi


Hab das selber schon mal vor nem halben Jahr ausprobiert. Hab jedoch keine kaputten eingeschmolen, sondern hab Silikon aus diese´n Spritzen (für Fugen) benutzt.

Das geht sehr gut und wenn man ein paar Silikonsorten ausprobiert hat weis man auch welches wie hart wird.

Sehr gut geht z.B. Küchensilikon. (Mittelfest)

DAs größte Problem für mich war nun allerdings das einfärben der Fische. Zuerst habe ich drann gedacht einfach Farbpartikel auf die (noch nicht getrocknete) aussenschicht aufzubringen und diese dann Klar zu Lackieren.

Ergebniss hällt nur mit Glück und ist nicht wirklich zu Praktiezieren.

Also war der nächste schritt eine einfärbung des Materials, nur mit welcher FArbe?

Da half dann nur man nehme so man habe und als erstes fand ich Acrylfarbe.

Also Silikon in einen Behälter, Farbe dazu und umrühren.
Den FArbton anpassen an seine vorstellungen und fertig dafür.

Nun die masse in die Form einbringen und Pressen.

Als ergebniss erhielt ich einen sehr schönen Gummifisch der 100%-tig FArbecht ist, und eine schöne schattierung hat (Roter Körper, Gelber Bauch, Gelbe Punkte auf der Rückenflosse, Grün Abgesetzter Kopf). Der Schwanz ist aus einer mehrfarbigen Rolle gefertigt, welche nach dem Trocknen eingeschnitten wurde (wie bei den Oktopussen).

Mein FAzit ist damit für mich: Für normal sind die Gummifische ausm LAden sehr gut, jedoch macht es einen Heiden Spaß die GuFis selber zu machen und man bekommt auch individuelle Formen und FArben hin.


----------



## Angler-Flo (13. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hey, 

pass auf wegen Farbe versuchs mal mit Lebensmittelfarbe soll auch funktionieren und wenn du sie eingiest mit der spritze tu etwas lockstoff mit dazu. (ich hatte auch die idee mit der spritze wusste aber net obs geht)


----------



## ankaro (13. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hey 

_Ich sagte ja ich probiers aus ,jedoch hat es leider mit der Lebens_mittelfarbe nicht geklappt.
Die werden dann auch nur bei kleineren Mengen zu labberich.
obder werden garnicht erst fest.

Jedoch, schaffte ich einen Köfi von 5 richtig gut zu machen.
Der schwimmt auch richtig gut.


----------



## Angler-Flo (13. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

cool, wenn du möchtest kannst du ja mal Bilder ins netz stellen oder per E-Mail schicken.


----------



## aixellent (13. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hier noch ein paar Ergänzungen, so sie denn Minden noch nicht mitgeteilt hat.
Bei LB Köder kann man sich auch Gußformen herstellen lassen. Außerdem gibt es Rohmasse und Farben. Also unbedingt mal reinschauen.

Ich werde mich dem Thema auch widmen, aber nicht um damit Geld zu sparen, sondern weil ich

a) viele Köder aus Japan und den USA habe, deren Beschaffung manchmal kaum möglich ist, weil nicht alle Händler nach Deutschland verschiffen oder gewisse Farben nicht erhältlich sind.

b) Wichtigstes Argument ist allerdings der Produktionsauslauf, (siehe Mann´s Finefish). Ich hätte da so einen aktuellen Fall eines richtig geilen und unbekannten Hechtköders in 9 inch, der aber leider bis zum Jahresende aus der Produktion genommen wird. Durch die Gußform erhalte ich quasi die DNA, um den geliebten Köder auch nach dem Produtionsaus replizieren zu können. 

c) Rassel eingiessen, Öle beimischen.

d) Einer meiner Lieblingsköder kommt nicht in der dekodierten Farbe meines Hausgewässers für die ersten drei Monate des Jahres vor. Hiermit besteht die Möglichkeit eine Produktionslücke individuell zu schließen.

f) Neben den Farben kann man im Tagesverlauf und an unterschiedlichen Spots in unterschiedlichen Intervallen veränderte Anforderungen bezüglich der Druckwellen feststellen. Da ist dieser Köder, der vorher mit Farbe X in No-Action Fische gebracht hat und plötzlich ist Totentanz angesagt. Der Nebenmann fischt in der gleichen Farbe und hatte bis dahin keine Kontakte. Mit dem Ausbleiben der eigenen Bisse hat er plötzlich hohe Frequenzen auf Low action. Lange Vorrede, aber mir geht es hier um eigene Modifiktionen, um den Vorgang zu optimieren. Die Druckformationen verliefen an vielen Tagen linear ansteigend.

g) Auch das Zusammenbasteln verschiedener Köder, die dann eine neue eigene GuFi-Kreation ergeben, ist reizvoll.

h) Es wird ja schon einiges zerbissen. Somit finde ich es gut, wenn das verbrauchte Material wiederbelebt wird. Außerdem kann man die unfängigen Gummis dann in Lieblingsgummis transformieren.


Es sind also nicht nur finanzielle Anreize, die für das Gummigiessen sprechen. Gussformen habe ich bei L&B in Auftrag gegeben. Ich werde berichten.

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## ankaro (14. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hey

ich hab mich nochmal umgehört,
aber auf längere Zeit ist es ein wenig umständlich so viele alte Gufis zu kaufen oder zu besorgen um einen Ordentlichen Gufi zu machen.

Um einen normalen Gufi zu machen brauchte ich 3 alte Gufis.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Mach gerade mein ersten Versuche, ne Form aus Gips vom GuFi zu gießen.
Kann ja wenns geklappt hat ja ein paar Fotos zeigen 
Ich denke, wenn man mit einem selbst "gebautem"/"gegossenem" Köder ein Fisch fängt ist man doppelt stolz 
Und es macht mehr Spaß als ins Geschäft zu rennen und ein paar zu kaufen..
Auch wenn man genug Geld hat 

@ aixellent: Du hast "e)" vergessen


----------



## ankaro (15. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hey

du hast recht es macht viel mehr Spaß sie selber zu machen aber es ist wirklich schwierig so viele (alte) Gufis zu besorgen um neue zu machen.


----------



## Angler-Flo (15. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

@the bear 2008 ... endlich mal jemand in meinem alter mit von der Partie. Jo, wär klasse wenn du paar Bilder reinstellen könntest.

Na ja des mit dem SElbstgiesen muss man halt nur ab und zu machen wenn man ein paar alte Gummis hat. Hoffentlihc taugt des Zeugs dann auch was ...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Ist zwar gebrochen, aber ist ja der erste Versuch und sollte nur der Orientierung dienen..


----------



## minden (15. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

...das ging doch schnell mit der Form!

Schon gegossen?
Da es eine EInteilige für n Twister ist,...ich denke du wirst Probleme bekommen die Form beim Gießen komplett zu füllen,...also auf den "Schwanz" bezogen.


----------



## crazyFish (15. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Jepp da stimme ich Minden zu, entweder einen zweiten Kanal am Schwanz anbringen, dann klappt das entlüften auch besser. Oder bei dem Rohling den Schanz abschneiden, den Twister dann als zwei Teile fertigen und mit nem Feuerzeug verschweißen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Der Kanal hab ich danach gemacht..
Aber die Form soll für mich nur als Orientierung dienen..War ja der erste Versuch und ich mach mir die fürs Gießen dann aus "Form"-Masse vom Zahnarzt, da meine Tante beim Zahnarzt arbeitet und es dort sehr billig bekommt.


----------



## ankaro (16. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Ja
das ist auch mal ne Idee.


----------



## Timmibär (29. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Hallo,
bei der Firma Reckli in Herne gibt es Gießsilikone und Färbemittel auch für Privatleute. Die bieten verschiedene Shorehärten als Zwei-komponenten Silikon an. Dmit könnt ihr die Härte der Gufis selbst bestimmen. Die haben nicht nur Silikon, sondern auch andere Zwei-Komponenten-Werkstoffe. Ich habe dort schon ziemlich viel geholt.


----------



## mipo (30. September 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*



Timmibär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei der Firma Reckli in Herne gibt es Gießsilikone und Färbemittel auch für Privatleute. Die bieten verschiedene Shorehärten als Zwei-komponenten Silikon an. Dmit könnt ihr die Härte der Gufis selbst bestimmen. Die haben nicht nur Silikon, sondern auch andere Zwei-Komponenten-Werkstoffe. Ich habe dort schon ziemlich viel geholt.


 
Welches Material holst du zum Gießen, ist es eher fest oder mehr soft.|kopfkrat Suche Material das so die Festigkeit von den Fin S hat.


----------



## Timmibär (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Kommt drauf an, was du machen willst. Du solltest mal mit den Herrschaften in Herne telefonieren. Die sind sehr kundenfreundlich und beraten Dich gerne.   RECKLI-Chemiewerkstoff GmbH [URL="http://www1.dasoertliche.de/?id=032500297938686380129&la=de&form_name=detail&lastFormName=search_reg&zplz=446..&ci=Herne&recFrom=1&hitno=0&kgs=05916000&backkgs=05916000&buab=23230099&zvo_ok=1&page=78&context=11&action=58&orderby=name&ttforderby=rel&buc=325&verlNr=161&la=de&kw=Reckli"]
[/URL] 
Eschstr. 30, 44629 Herne
Als Erster empfehlen! 
 (0 23 23) 17 06-0
Fax (0 23 23) 17 06-50

Hab mal die Nummer aus dem Örtlichen kopiert.


----------



## ankaro (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Okay 
danke schon mal,
morgen ruf ich da mal an.


----------



## andyholly (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*










Hallo, Leute!
Ich habe mir im letzten Winter auch mal die Zeit mit der Herstellung eigener Gufis vertrieben.Habe meine Formen einfach aus Gips hergestellt und dann gegossen.Dazu hatte ich mir von L.&B. Köder das erforderliche Material bestellt.1liter Gummimasse, dazu Farben, Lockstoff und Hitzestabilisator. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Ich konnte ca 80 Köder in verschiedenen größen gießen. Werde mal versuchen Bilder anzuhängen.http://www.lbkoeder.de/#6


----------



## Angler-Flo (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Die sind alle  selbstgemacht???? GENIAL!!! Danke für deinen Eintrag


----------



## Berti86 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

wieviel farben wurden denn für die ganzen gufis benötigt?? is ja ein ganz schön bunter haufen geworden  respekt


----------



## andyholly (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gufis selbst machen*

Als Farben hatte ich: Schwarz,Blau,Gelb,Kupfer,Weiß und Braun. Dazu habe ich dann einfach auch mal Rote Druckertinte ausprobiet. Hat beim erhitzen zwar etwas geblubbert aber das Ergebnis war klasse. Auf den Fotos sind nur meine ersten Versuche zu sehen. Durch mischen der Farben sind noch andere Gufis zustande gekommen. Ich habe außerdem noch Weihnachtsglitter bei meiner Frau entführt und mit verwendet. Gelb mit dem Glitter versetzt wurde dann zb. Orange. Das Basismaterial wird erhitzt und dabei mit Farbe versetzt. Jetzt habe ich die Farben dabei nicht gemischt sondern die Abschnitte und Reste die entstehen aufgehoben und später immer wieder mit in meinen Topf geworfen. So sind immer wieder andere Farben entstanden. Außerdem hat man dadurch fast keinen Abfall und kein Gufi sieht aus wie der andere.
Habe auch mal Versucht alte Gummis neu zu gießen. Ist aber nicht so der Bringer. Das Gummi verbrennt sehr schnell und man erhält nur eine braune knubbelige Masse.Falls es mal jemand versuchen sollte, auf jeden Fall nur langsam erhitzen!
Also mir hat es auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und ich werde mir die Tage Nachschub bestellen obwohl ich eigentlich noch genug Fertige habe.


----------

